# Looking for a dupe...



## LJA (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone do a fairly accurate dupe of Bath And Body Works' "Butterfly Flower"?

TIA


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2009)

www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------



## LJA (May 14, 2009)

I tried there already, Tabitha.  Thanks for the link tho'!


----------



## LJA (May 15, 2009)

Answering my own question....

I just found a brand new fragrance from WSP with the same name.  I'm not sure if it's a dupe, so I'll ask them.  Just thought I'd post it here if anyone else likes the scent and was looking for it.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Usually on WSP, the dupe fragrances say something like "Compare to Bath & Bodyworks" or similar.


----------



## LJA (May 15, 2009)

I just looked, Daniel..  It does say that.  It's a dupe.     Yay.


----------



## carebear (May 15, 2009)

be careful with WSP fragrances.  Took me a few batches to notice you are supposed to use them at about .5 oz ppo, not the .7 - 1 oz I use other suppliers' FOs at...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the note carebear.... just bought a bunch of 'em, using one tonight in my 1st HP batch that's cooking as I type this.


----------



## LJA (May 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> be careful with WSP fragrances.  Took me a few batches to notice you are supposed to use them at about .5 oz ppo, not the .7 - 1 oz I use other suppliers' FOs at...



Really, Carebear?  I almost always use 1 oz PPO with their FOs.  What happens if you use more?  Some of the ones I've bought from there would probabl be all but gone if I used less than 1 oz.  Hmmm.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

hey speaking of dupes, has anyone seen one for Bath and body works Warm vanilla sugar?

*Scratch that above WSP has it.. has anyone used it before though?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 18, 2009)

I've used warm vanilla sugar, soaps like a dream, but it will darken/discolour over time.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 19, 2009)

Oh ok, well i've noticed in the B&B stuff it's a carmel color


----------



## LJA (May 22, 2009)

Well, I just soaped it.  Seizes like a mofo.  

SICK.  of.  this.


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

Is this anything close?

http://store.scent-works.com/hamobut.html


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

wow...  :?


----------



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

I soaped a couple at twice their recommended level and they were simply too strong.  Gag me with a spoon


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 26, 2009)

Lonestar has a WVS dupe too - smells pretty close but I've only soaped that one in MP.. seemed a bit on the weak side so I'd likely use 1.5ppo for CP, though for HP I think you'd be fine. 
(and yes it will turn brown, lots of vanilla)


----------



## honor435 (May 28, 2009)

scentforum.com also is good.


----------

